# Cable comparison videos. Spartan vs competition.



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/SpartanToolVideos

http://www.youtube.com/user/SpartanToolVideos#p/u/23/WZyCLseUJs4


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/SpartanToolVideos
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/SpartanToolVideos#p/u/23/WZyCLseUJs4




I have ran several DCD .55 cables, one Trojan .55 cable and several Spartan .55 cables in my 300. 

From now on I will only run Spartan .55 cables as they are far superior.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I run a Duracable main line, I only run spartan cables.

and of course for my spartan 100, its only fitting to use spartan cable.

now, I have a k60, not sure if spartan makes a sectional cable, but I run ridgid cable, of course thats a weak machine, no chance in hell it will break a cable, it jammes up before that happens, way before!

I run gorlitz cable in my supervee, its only 1/4" hollow core throw away cable


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I run a Duracable main line, I only run spartan cables.
> 
> and of course for my spartan 100, its only fitting to use spartan cable.
> 
> ...




I have never ran a Spartan cable in my 100 because I don't have any issues running DCD 13/32" inner core bulb head cables.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I just noticed, Spartan did not make a comparison video against General Wire or Electric Eel cable.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> I just noticed, Spartan did not make a comparison video against General Wire or Electric Eel cable.





The video is only comparing the .55 & .66 double wound magnum cable. Spartan seems to be the ONLY manufacturer who has mastered the manufacturing process.

General & Eel do not offer this type of cable.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> The video is only comparing the .55 & .66 double wound magnum cable. Spartan seems to be the ONLY manufacturer who has mastered the manufacturing process.
> 
> General & Eel do not offer this type of cable.


If you go through their other videos, you'll see they compare all sorts of cables, from Duracable, Draincables Direct, My-Tana and Ridgid. I only posted the Magnum cable link to get you to the right section, they have a bunch of videos.

Go to the top link for their Youtube page and scroll to the bottom.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I've meant to post this for a while now...

You drain guys really impress me with your knowledge of the different cables, and such...

I'm an average drain cleaner on my best day... I really enjoy reading the posts about cables, machines, etc....

Fascinating stuff....Thanks....:thumbsup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have run Spartan cables before but because of the cost, I've switched to Draincables Direct. I have 150' of 5/8" innercore on my 300 machine and 75' of 3/8" innercore in the 100 drum. I'd guess that all the cables are at least 2 years old and show no signs of limping up or failing. I'm satisfied so far.





Paul


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> I have run Spartan cables before but because of the cost, I've switched to Draincables Direct. I have 150' of 5/8" innercore on my 300 machine and 75' of 3/8" innercore in the 100 drum. I'd guess that all the cables are at least 2 years old and show no signs of limping up or failing. I'm satisfied so far.



What kind of innercore, plastic or wire? Two years is pretty good.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> What kind of innercore, plastic or wire? Two years is pretty good.


Both are wire innercore. Since I've gone out on my own, I don't do the volume of drain cleaning that I used to. In the 2 years, I'd say I've done probably 150-200 mainlines and maybe that many k/s lines.






Paul


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've got a K 6200 that I need cable for, I'll check their wire innercore out.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> I just noticed, Spartan did not make a comparison video against General Wire or Electric Eel cable.


There is probably a reason for that. I use 1/4", 5/16", and 3/8" Electric Eel cables with my Super-Vee, and I use, 5/8", 7/8" & 1.25" Electric Eel sectional cables. There quality is the best I've ever seen. And I've used a lot of other manufacturers cables including, Ridgid, Spartan, General, Mytana, as well as others. 

To me Eletric Eel is the king when it comes to Drain Cleaning machines, cables, and cutter heads.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> What kind of innercore, plastic or wire? Two years is pretty good.




Time really doesn't matter much. It's the number of jobs the cable has done that matters most.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Time really doesn't matter much. It's the number of jobs the cable has done that matters most.


Yeah, i see that you're not hitting many of them now. I didn't know that in the original post.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I probably had 1,000 mainlines on my Spartan cable when I tossed it. I think it had one kink but it was so limp it would just coil up in the line. We'll see how the Draincables Direct ones stack up but so far, they show no signs of letting me down. 









Paul


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I probably had 1,000 mainlines on my Spartan cable when I tossed it. I think it had one kink but it was so limp it would just coil up in the line. We'll see how the Draincables Direct ones stack up but so far, they show no signs of letting me down.
> 
> Paul



Thats what happened to my last Spartan cable I ended up twisting it up in a 4" line it was so limp. But I got plenty of sewers open with it $$$.


All of the other brand .55 cables & leaders I've tried all broke at the weld or developed uneven coils after a very short period of time.


----------



## jtrooter1 (Nov 30, 2011)

I too have had great luck with cables from draincables direct. Good quality, reasonably priced, quick shipping. I do atleast 4 mains a day and can go a year before tossing an 11/16" innercore.


----------

